
Show HN: Consume an idiom, one in every 24 hours - ivarojha
https://www.rookieslab.com/projects/idiom-of-the-day/
======
ivarojha
Author here.

Making my first side project live. A chrome extension that shows an
idiom/phrase/proverb on a new tab. Consume one in every 24 hours!

Inspired by this conversation between Venkat and Rich from the book The
Martian.

V: “Have you told anyone else?”

R: “Who would I tell?”

V: “I don't know, Friends?”

R: “I don't have any of those.”

V: “Ok, keep it under your hat.”

R: “I don't wear a hat.”

